# Help everyone to find Hard to find AUDI parts



## larrye2001 (Oct 10, 2009)

My 1985 Audi 4000S (Q) parts are getting harder to find
A *Major* help : to know how to find the same part that is used on other models ( *interchangeable, with my 4000S *
Post where to find interchangeable part list or web site ,
These list exist because I was looking for a headlight switch when I discovered three other models used the same switch. it was an accident I found out about the other models but some where ,some one know how to cross reference parts to other models. when I need a part this is how I feel







having http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif a list or web site would change my attitude to


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Help everyone to find Hard to find AUDI parts (larrye2001)*

Mechnically your car shares parts with the VW Quantum GL5 (same motor) and Quantum Syncro Wagon (same motor and transmission). For interior parts, many of them are shared with the Audi Coupe GT. Quite a few suspension parts are shared with the later B3 Audi 80/90 as well.


----------

